# Cleaning with a Golden



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Does anyone else have dog that has to be with them no matter what they are doing? At least she doesn't try to attach the vacuum anymore  She felt underappreciated so she had to go and help Dad cook!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

And she does dishes too  She is available to hire out!
Jules


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Molly is scared of the vacuum so usually gets crated during it or loose when I vacuum behind her crate. When I do anything else she will poke the back of my knees with her nose with every step. Lays right behind me when I cook, tries to lick the dishes as I load the dishwasher _really learning leave it from class last week_ and will lick the water under the shower door as I shower. 
After hubby leaves in the morning she sails through the air to land in the bed and takes my hubs spot. She is my velcro girl


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Same here, anything moves and she is there... not easy to vacuum, not possible to take pictures because nose immediately in the lens, anything happening outside also of huge interest, when person disappears out of view, runs to the other side of house completely convinced they will come out that side.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute! I read somewhere that dogs are most interested in things until they are 3. It will be interesting to see if she stays this way or it decreases next year.
Jules


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Trying to get Molly to back up for a pic


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I feel you there!! So cute!!
Jules


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Argh bless her. She looks hopeful laying in the kitchen.

Have a similar experience with Teddy as Dunmar has with Molly. Supervising my cooking, attempting to lick contents of dishwasher, running back to bed after husband fed him his breakfast to curl up with me. 

Teddy will even follow me to lay on the bathroom floor on the rare occasions that I choose to pamper myself with a long soak under the bubbles in the bath. But shut door now to teach him separation is good! 

Sometimes if my husband and I are cuddled up on the sofa together Teddy cracks his eyes open from his snooze on the floor and comes over to the sofa and does that funny throat grumble Golden’s do until we make room between us for him.

He is my Velcro dog, my cuddle buddy and constant source of amusement.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I love that they love us


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JulesAK said:


> And she does dishes too  She is available to hire out!
> Jules
> View attachment 880811



This is so cute, great picture.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey takes great pride in her position as Sous Chef, Grill Master, Baker and dirty dish pre-cleaner.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey takes great pride in her position as Sous Chef, Grill Master, Baker and dirty dish pre-cleaner.
> 
> View attachment 880827
> 
> ...


🤣😊


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Molly is a guard dog today


----------



## Janna (Jun 21, 2020)

JulesAK said:


> Does anyone else have dog that has to be with them no matter what they are doing? At least she doesn't try to attach the vacuum anymore  She felt underappreciated so she had to go and help Dad cook!
> View attachment 880804
> View attachment 880805
> View attachment 880806


Hi Jules,
I have an 11-month-old Golden and he follows me everywhere I go, even to the bathroom. I don’t mind if he follows me because then he can’t get into stuff to chew up and/or shred. When I’m sitting at my desktop computer, he wants to sit on my lap and be a part of whatever I am doing. He’s just so cute and lovable. I love him to pieces!!!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Janna said:


> Hi Jules,
> I have an 11-month-old Golden and he follows me everywhere I go, even to the bathroom. I don’t mind if he follows me because then he can’t get into stuff to chew up and/or shred. When I’m sitting at my desktop computer, he wants to sit on my lap and be a part of whatever I am doing. He’s just so cute and lovable. I love him to pieces!!!


That is awesome! Maggie lays down between my feet when I am working. I just have to be careful not to roll over her!
Jules


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Molly likes to lay her head on mine whenever we are relaxing. Cute, but annoying


----------



## Lanizard (May 14, 2021)

WOW! What an adorable dog you have! I've been thinking about getting a dog for a long time. But it seems to me that I simply cannot cope with the amount of wool from her. The thing is, I have carpets all over my house. And also a small child. And as you know, when there is a child in the house, you need to clean it much more often. I know for sure that I will have a dog because dogs bring happiness to my life. A friend of mine advised me to find a cleaning company that would do a good job of cleaning carpets throughout the house once a month. She left me the contacts of the company https://niftyductcleaning.com.au/carpet-repair-tasmania/, which she is applying to. I am worried about the health of my baby, so first I want to be sure that cleaning will ensure his safety. Do you think this will help me solve my problem?


----------

